
Race and the Science of Starvation - anarbadalov
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/race-and-the-science-of-starvation/
======
teilo
This article is exceedingly short on conclusions. Not sure what its point
actually is. Furthermore, there is little in the history it recounts that is
actually about race. It seems, rather, to be about societies, regardless of
race.

In fact, I would argue it was rather progressive for the time, arguing,
essentially, that if another people, regardless of their race, does what
Europeans do, they will get the same physical results as Europeans. Not
exactly a controversial opinion, however tenuous the specifics might be.

